# Survey for BCIT class



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

I made a survey for my Market Research course. Now I need people to take the survey!  It's about Glowbal Restaurant Group. If you can take 5 minutes of your time to fill it out you'd be helping out a fellow fishkeeper a lot!

This survey is for anyone living in the lower mainland.

Thanks everyone!

http://snapsurvey.bcit.ca/snapwebhost/surveylogin.asp?k=128829349271


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

done!!!!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

done ! I'm BCIT student too !


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

done, but it was not orientated to anyone living outside of the lower mainland area... would have been nice to know before I started the survey that it really wouldnt pertain to my area.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

oh right. Forgot that BCA reaches to other parts of BC too  sorry, I'll put tha tin the first post!


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Les fini :d


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just becuz ur a BCA member... i haven't done a survey for years, but that wuz for you my friend~


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Done .....


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

I did it too. Now I am hungry.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sandy Landau said:


> I did it too. Now I am hungry.


I guess someone owe's us lunch!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Done..........


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Done.............


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Completed for a fellow BCA member.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Finished..


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

usually i hate surveys.... BCA <3

have completed it... good luck with your project! 

You should do a draw for a free dinner @ Glowball!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd love to have a prize but I don't work for Glowbal haha. Thank you all so much for doing this though!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Done.After spending some time working in this industry, it sure brings back quite a few memories.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

completed.....


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hm, I posted it earlier today but I can not see it anywhere... Done!


----------

